# Crazy Find While Silver Prospecting Today



## snowdog20 (Apr 11, 2022)

I was doing my usual high grading, and this thing was a 50 + lb'er I instantly knew was a score. However clearly not just silver. The mineral type I'm attempting to identify. Any suggestions? I'll post update when applicable.


----------



## Martijn (Apr 12, 2022)

No idea what it might be but awesome crystals in those rocks!


----------



## orvi (Apr 12, 2022)

Nice sulfidic looking stuff. But I am not familiar with geology in your area, so I cannot say anything, just guess. Look like pyrite with hint of chalcopyrite to me. Or it is some slight oxidation (unclear from pic) and could be some pyrrhotite/marcasite... Just a guess. Do not look like galena to me.


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 12, 2022)

Joke's on us: Fool's gold may contain the real thing | BBC Science Focus Magazine


The mineral pyrite, or fool's gold, actually contains tiny 'invisible gold' atoms that could point to more environmentally friendly jewellery.



www.sciencefocus.com


----------



## olawlor (Apr 12, 2022)

The shiny brown-gold flakes (especially _015645) look like our local mica, which forms at metamorphic / igneous contacts. Those same contacts can have hydrothermal sulfides and tiny gold dust too, but the mica makes it look like much richer ore than it will assay!

Mica is very soft and will break off in tiny flakes that are optically transparent. It's both pretty and a useful material.


----------



## Rick & Carrie (Apr 13, 2022)

snowdog20 said:


> I was doing my usual high grading, and this thing was a 50 + lb'er I instantly knew was a score. However clearly not just silver. The mineral type I'm attempting to identify. Any suggestions? I'll post update when applicable.



Good looking ore. 

How soft is the white material? Can it be scratched with a knife blade or an Iron nail?

The hardness is important.
I suspect Calcite or Anglesite.

I also suspect gold content over silver by visual inspection of the photos posted.

We now have the ability to assay ores if interested.


----------



## snowdog20 (Apr 15, 2022)

Rick & Carrie said:


> Good looking ore.
> 
> How soft is the white material? Can it be scratched with a knife blade or an Iron nail?
> 
> ...


----------



## snowdog20 (Apr 15, 2022)

I forgot to check this ore for that. It's sitting by me in metal container. But otherwise the silver minerals are sectile, usually can immediately spot banding on them. Here's some other ore pics. Well, actually not so much ore, as metallic specimens too...


----------



## snowdog20 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## snowdog20 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## snowdog20 (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm currently sitting on over a metric ton. Plenty of Silver and Copper. As of three days ago I found this curious two lb fella...Sure is small for 2 lbs though...


----------



## Rick & Carrie (Apr 16, 2022)

snowdog20 said:


> I'm currently sitting on over a metric ton. Plenty of Silver and Copper. As of three days ago I found this curious two lb fella...Sure is small for 2 lbs though...View attachment 49570


All the specimens look great. The first photo I would suspect some gold due to the slight reddish tinge.

The second photo looks very much like Silver/Platinum Ore.

The third photo is Olivine Basalt that underwent metamorphosis, thereby turning it into Gneiss. I would suspect PGM's in this sample.

The fourth photo is Felsic, high Quartz and Feldspar content. Classic of high grade Gold & Silver Ore. We have slideshows on our YouTube page showing deposit remnants of exactly the same material in old mine workings.


----------



## snowdog20 (Apr 16, 2022)

Rick & Carrie said:


> All the specimens look great. The first photo I would suspect some gold due to the slight reddish tinge.
> 
> The second photo looks very much like Silver/Platinum Ore.
> 
> ...


Contact me. Want to refine? Send pm.


----------



## Rick & Carrie (Apr 16, 2022)

snowdog20 said:


> Contact me. Want to refine? Send pm.


Message sent. 
Looking forward to your reply.


----------



## shrewdly (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi Snowdog20: The second and especially the fourth photo look a lot like galena nuggets I found in a stream bed a little SW of Atlin, B.C.. They had the same rounded edges and few were grey in colour, but most had a white to beige coating (oxidation?) on them.


----------



## snowdog20 (Apr 17, 2022)

shrewdly said:


> Hi Snowdog20: The second and especially the fourth photo look a lot like galena nuggets I found in a stream bed a little SW of Atlin, B.C.. They had the same rounded edges and few were grey in colour, but most had a white to beige coating (oxidation?) on them.


Don't Galena Crystals have three 90 degree angle shapes? I've found some embedded in silicate, but nothing as of yet for anything bigger.


----------

